# What kind of music you play while driving?



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread. 

What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise? 

I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


I have a station in Chicago on called "The Drive". Classic rock, 60's, 70's, 80's rock more or less.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


Yep, classic rock all the way. Made my own "uber mix" flash drive with about 400 songs that most people should like. Get compliments on the music all the time.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Water colors jazz station on Sirius xm. Or groove station.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Sirius "Real Jazz", "Watercolors", or very occasionally "The Spa". I also get compliments all the time on my choice of music. That and my manly good looks.

DISCLOSURE: That last sentence is a lie.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Depends. Couples get the Sinatra Jazz channel, college kids get classical Mozart/beethoven/etc All other times it's on BB King's blues.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


If the passengers don't request it, I default to NADA.

Sometimes I will leave the music system muted but displayed as it cycles through random songs in my library. Sometimes the passenger will see something they like and ask that it be turned up. Otherwise, I don't try to guess at people's musical tastes, nor think that they will enjoy mine.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Classic Rock/80's music by day and usually light Jazz evenings/night. Never a complaint.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a cd mix that is soft jazz from various cd's I had when I was a DJ. Never had any complaints. I monitor the volume based on if the paxs is either on the phone, texting or concentrating on something else.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I usually play channel 2 or 3 on Sirius XM which are top 40/modern hits. Most my pax are in their 20's and seem to be good with this choice.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I played a lot of STYX last night. For an old band they seem to have a lasting impression on the younger passengers. Especially songs like "Mr Roboto" and "Renegade".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*HEAVY METAL, *
*what the hell else you gonna play,*
*If they don't like it, they can bang their heads.*


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Its awkward driving in silence and most people wont tell you to turn on the music. If there is silence then you get awkward conversation usually about Uber. One day someone told me to turn on smooth jazz. So after flipping through Sirus XM I came upon channel 66 and 67. 

Keep the music low and in the background. On my Toyota thats music level 4 or 5. If the passenger gets on the phone immediately turn it down. When you get on the highway turn it up, off the highway turn it down. 

Even if they dont like jazz I find its better than awkward silence or awkward conversation. Keeps everyone focused.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


Best bet by far - Sirius/XM 25. Everyone enjoys classic rock. Paxs are free to suggest their preferences. However, if they request country I act like I'm hearing impaired and I can't understand them.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I played a lot of STYX last night. For an old band they seem to have a lasting impression on the younger passengers. Especially songs like "Mr Roboto" and "Renegade".


That's a good band. Styx haven't heard their music for a long time. Good choice, My friend.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> That's a good band. Styx haven't heard their music for a long time. Good choice, My friend.


Educating younger riders - cool approach. I, too, educate my younger riders with plenty of Rush.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Educating younger riders - cool approach. I, too, educate my younger riders with plenty of Rush.


lol.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Mix station 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's
From listening to customers "sing along" I have learned a very interesting thing.
Everybody loves QUEEN
From 12 year olds all the way to 70 year olds.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

It's off for me. If a rider doesn't like your music they could be to0 reticent/shy/embarrassed to say so, and may give you a low rating. 

Trouble is, it could work the other way too. Drive in silence, and the passengers wants to have the radio on, but won't say so - though more than likely they will Listen to their own music on their headphones.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Mix station 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's
> From listening to customers "sing along" I have learned a very interesting thing.
> Everybody loves QUEEN
> From 12 year olds all the way to 70 year olds.


Well, hell, how can a person not like Queen?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Well, hell, how can a person not like Queen?


I asked a 22 year old what kind of music does he like?
He said he doesn't like music, he is into sports..... and if I can put on a sports station
on AM radio, any sports station, he would be very happy.
I asked him if he is into football, basketball or something else.
He said he likes them all, no preference, he could watch track and field with the same joy as basketball.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Everybody loves QUEEN
> From 12 year olds all the way to 70 year olds.


I hate Queen. Bohemian Rhapsody, We Are The Champions, We Will Rock You, Another One Bites The Dust. I can't turn the music off fast enough when one of those overplayed tunes comes on the radio. I may be in the minority but I really really dislike that band.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Educating younger riders - cool approach. I, too, educate my younger riders with plenty of Rush.


 Love Rush!! Amongst the many greats of the 70's and 80's. It's always refreshing to see those that are beyond the Justine Beiber and Lady Gaga stage.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Love Rush!! Amongst the many greats of the 70's and 80's. It's always refreshing to see those that are beyond the Justine Beiber and Lady Gaga stage.


Desert Driver abides.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Love Rush!! Amongst the many greats of the 70's and 80's. It's always refreshing to see those that are beyond the Justine Beiber and Lady Gaga stage.


I don't hear much Bieber on the radio these days, thankfully. Plenty of Gaga and Taylor Swift though, which I like and my passenger demographic probably listens to a lot of. Classic rock is "old guy" music. I'm an old guy but I don't want to be. I'm 41. It's funny last night a pair of passengers, a guy and his girlfriend, told me I'm the youngest Uber driver they've had and they asked if I was still in school (college). Maybe the night darkness and their inebriation hid some of my fine lines, or maybe because I wasn't playing typical old guy music?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I don't hear much Bieber on the radio these days, thankfully. Plenty of Gaga and Taylor Swift though, which I like and my passenger demographic probably listens to a lot of. Classic rock is "old guy" music. I'm an old guy but I don't want to be. I'm 41. It's funny last night a pair of passengers, a guy and his girlfriend, told me I'm the youngest Uber driver they've had and they asked if I was still in school (college). Maybe the night darkness and their inebriation hid some of my fine lines, or maybe because I wasn't playing typical old guy music?


My kids and I were having fun one day driving to school one day and we came up with a number of Taylor Swift jokes that reference how far apart her eyes are. It's kind of creepy, really.

Taylor Swift's eyes are so far apart that the fish think her eyes are far apart
Taylor Swift's eyes are so far apart that she can admire art on two walls
How do you hide from Taylor Swift? Stand right in from of her.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

I like independent alternative music
But when i pick someone i let them plug their phones onmy auxiliar or tune their favorite station; sometimes they do that without ask for my permition i feel like they believe that for 1,20 per mile are the owners of my car
I allow them to do it; i just think: "it doesnt matter, i will get rid out of this cheap, arrogant, shameless scum in a few more minuts"


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Too Future guest mix series. I always remind passengers that they can control the music with Spotify, but so far none have. One girl plugged into the aux jack one time, but most just go for whatever I want to play...

__
https://soundcloud.com/toofutureshop%2Fsets


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Seeing as I drive mostly in a college town area, its usually on a rock / pop station of some kind. However, I will be more than happen to change the station upon request. I’ve even had customers either plug in their phones with an auxiliary cable or even sync it with Bluetooth and stream their own liberty / Pandora.


----------



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

I started a Spotify station from "Massive Attack" and a few people every night mention they like the chill music. New Years eve I played pop and people were almost always singing along.


----------



## Lyftstache-ride (Nov 29, 2014)

House music playing off a mix on my phone.. I get a lot of compliments on it also . 
Everyone loves


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I played a lot of STYX last night. For an old band they seem to have a lasting impression on the younger passengers. Especially songs like "Mr Roboto" and "Renegade".


I actually had two Georgia Tech students humming the song Mr Roboto on an airport run...I contemplated dazzling them by bringing in the final chorus myself...lol!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


I drive (or used to) only during the day (no drunk & puke crowd for me). Consequently, I have a news/weather station on (low). I ask riders if they want the radio on or off...that's it. I am Uber X....cheap rates & no tipping. That gets riders an efficient, no frills ride. Gave up giving water, candy and chargers long ago. I clean my car, take a shower and dress comfortably. I am polite and to the point. If the rider wants music....turn on your own.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

XM 32 The Bridge Just about everybody likes it. I keep it low and they are welcome to change stations or volume if they desire.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lyftstache-ride said:


> House music playing off a mix on my phone.. I get a lot of compliments on it also .
> Everyone loves


Wow this is disturbing on so many levels... I must be getting old.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Educating younger riders - cool approach. I, too, educate my younger riders with plenty of Rush.


*I saw Rush at the long beach arena back in the mid 80's, So much great music from only three guys, Just wow.
*

My Favorite Rush song of all time. There will never be great music like this ever again
*Rush - Xanadu*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *I saw Rush at the long beach arena back in the mid 80's, So much great music from only three guys, Just wow.
> *
> 
> My Favorite Rush song of all time. There will never be great music like this ever again
> *Rush - Xanadu*


Ahhh, _A Farewell to Kings_ album. An incredible album from beginning to end. I've seen Rush numerous times, and I still never pass up a chance to see the trio from Toronto. I'm a drummer so, of course, Neil Peart is a hero of mine.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

Sirrius Liquid Metal (41). My rating has gone up


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Markbrla said:


> Sirrius Liquid Metal (41). My rating has gone up


It's really because you drive a Family Truckster.


----------



## DrNick (Jan 4, 2015)

Sirius/XM Chill. Just can't go wrong on the station. If I need a pick me up, I jump over to First Wave or the 80's. I've asked half a dozen people if they have a music preference, and all said "no." I'm happy to play what they want, but there doesn't seem to be that desire.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

+


DrNick said:


> Sirius/XM Chill. Just can't go wrong on the station. If I need a pick me up, I jump over to First Wave or the 80's. I've asked half a dozen people if they have a music preference, and all said "no." I'm happy to play what they want, but there doesn't seem to be that desire.


I had only one pax make a station request. He asked for the local country station. I just can't do that so I told him all the country stations were off the air that night.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I was playing Jazz 88.3 on NYE and everyone commented how chill it was. One guy even did a snapchat of his Uber ride. I was going to be pisseed if he included me in the video, but he didn't.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Samename said:


> I was playing Jazz 88.3 on NYE and everyone commented how chill it was. One guy even did a snapchat of his Uber ride. I was going to be pisseed if he included me in the video, but he didn't.


During the holidays I had my car decorated with lights. I must have been photographed 300 times. Many of my paxs put the photo on FB.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> During the holidays I had my car decorated with lights. I must have been photographed 300 times. Many of my paxs put the photo on FB.


Sounds like You are cool with that? Sounds like you are having fun with it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Samename said:


> Sounds like You are cool with that? Sounds like you are having fun with it.


I'm ok with my car going on FB as long as I cannot be seen in photo. I am a technology consultant and I do a lot work in personal data security, so I am very much anti-Facebook.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

I just put it on a Top 40 station (KIIS FM here in Los Angeles), I've found it's versatile enough. Never had any requests to change it or anything


----------



## 21southend (Jan 7, 2015)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


To be honest... I play whatever the **** I want to in my car. I really do. I have had some people love it. I have a good mix of stuff on my ipod. I flip through if I think it is too much for a person. I have rap, R&B, soul, Rock, and pop music all mixed into one giant playlist that is hours long. I keep the volume just loud enough that people can have a conversation over it.

It is my car at the end of the day. I always play good music in my car. If they do like it. Whatever... I will be a 5 star at the end of the day.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Napalm Death channel on Pandora, usually at medium volume, if they start chatting or giving me turn by turns I'll roll it up slowly while staring at them in the rear view, until its maxed. Usually they just stare at their phone the rest of the trip.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I play with myself....

Oh shoot, wrong thread, for that matter, wrong web site. ;-)


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

That's why so many drivers have harry palms. And go blind. And wet the bed. No wait that's playing with fire right? That's the real question, how much time while your waiting for a ping do you spend looking at porn? Do you spend 90% or 100% Survey?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


Octane or Alt Nation on Sirius is always on, it's never silent. I very rarely get a personal station request. I get a lot of likes, especially from pax in their late 20's to late 30's.


----------



## Oakdale49 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've only been a rider and never a driver but here in the bay area its usually been one of the hip hop/pop music stations. A few drivers have asked me if I prefer a certain station but I usually say I'm fine with whatever is playing.


----------



## Ryan Morton (Aug 20, 2015)

I found an app "IR-1 Radio" that plays a great mix!

Also check this out of a guy who's going all out and made it on TMZ because of it
Do a search on TMZ for 
*Epic Uber Driver*
*Gives The Funnest Rides Of All Time*


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I run Spotify, been playing a lot of 80's music, Devo, B-52's, Talking Heads,

*Devo Hardcore Live Trailer, *
*After 40 years Devo still looks great and sounds amazing.*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Sirius Radio #55. Techno/Dance music. I work bar hours, people love it.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sirius XM 53: Chill Electro

Has a cool, chill vibe.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Sirius XM chill all day/night


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

A USB Stick with all kinds of music and "Tip Your Driver" backwards heard at a very subliminally in the background.... LOL
hmm I may try that, shoot it worked for the Beatles and many other Musicians.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Pandora - 80s station is always on. Everyone likes it. I had a group of four singing the entire trip.


----------



## Sarah1 (Sep 26, 2015)

I always seem to get 5 stars when this song plays for my passengers.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I loop 3 songs on maximum volume.

Ludacris - Move out the way Bitc*, Fantasy, and Area codes

If they are lucky, I slide in some Juvenile - Back that ass up


----------



## Joel Castillo Martinez (Oct 11, 2015)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


Obviously I can't play music from my awesome iPhone because the uber app prevents me from doing so . I just go to any station on the radio but I have an auxiliary cord in one of these riders desire to play their wack music. Gotta do it for the 5 star rating


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Radio off,unless they ask. I find PAX busy on their phone or listening to headphones.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

CatnipHigh said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but for some reason I couldn't find the original thread.
> 
> What kind of music you default to during your rides when your rider doesn't request otherwise?
> 
> I am personally a classic rock/country kinda guy, so I usually default to 95.5, 93.1 or 105.1 radio stations here in Los Angeles. I've also personally found Classic Rock works the best. A song will come on that people will enjoy sooner or later.


I don't play any music, I keep it neutral by playing AM news 880.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

I play Downbeat on the Pandora app. It's very soothing for night time Übering. My pax tell me they love it. 

Now if you know where I'm located and are familiar with Pandora policy, this is were you'll say: “wait a second: you're in Canada. You can't get Pandora in Canada.” Actually, I can...with the help of a US based VPN.

We Canadians also use VPN/proxy servers based in the US to get the US version of Netflix because the Canadian Netflix sucks shit.


----------

